# Meadow Creek smokers?



## cabin fever (Jan 22, 2011)

I came across the below smoker made by Meadow Creek when I was looking at their chicken cookers. It looks pretty solid as they're Amish built in Pennsylvania and I like the idea of cooking over a water pan as I've never been a fan of offset smokers. Anyway, does anyone here own this unit or another smoker like it? I'm curious to see how long of a cook one would get depending on how much charcoal is added.

http://www.smokymtbarbecue.com/store/PR36_Backyard_BBQ_Smoker-pid-94-3.html


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Now it looks like a pretty good grill but I don't know that much about smoking with indirect heat. I'm sure that it is built well I hear that the Amish make some really good and quality stuff now.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks nicely built, But if you start adding up all the options it gets pretty pricey. I think for a smoker you can find something better priced.

Robert


----------



## cabin fever (Jan 24, 2011)

Robert, I think you're right. Oh well, there's always the WSM route.


----------



## bucktailer (Jan 24, 2011)

They are sweet cookers.  I live about 1.5 hours away from them.  There are a tad on the high side as far as price but they are definately quality built.  Alot of their units are made specifically for charcoal, so I am sure that they would be efficient.  No direct experience with them though.


----------



## cabin fever (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm keeping my options open and just thought I'd ask. I would go the WSM route, but looking into it the 18.5" is just a little too small for my liking. Also, it doesn't sound like the 22.5" model is as fuel efficient or as "set it and forget it" as it's little brother. Both are great smokers I'm sure, but I think I'd just prefer to cook on something like Meadow Creek's PR36 backyard model.

With that said, I really just cook for myself, but I like to smoke a lot at one time and freeze a good bit of it so I can get the most out of the time I put into the smoking process. I know, that makes me sound cheap, doesn't it? Oh well, the search continues.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the Meadow Creek PR36 bottom slide out. Very well made and well worth the $. You can use charcoal, lump, wood or combo of any. The one i have has a water pan that is just under the grate. Heavy guage metal throughout and will give years of service. When we lived in Lancaster County all the chicken BBQ's are done on MC charcoal pits. Located in New Holland PA. I went down 1.5 hours and picked mine up.

I did my pastrami on the MC.


----------



## cabin fever (Jan 30, 2011)

Nepas,

I'm glad to finally come across someone who actually owns a Meadow Creek cooker and I appreciate the information and pics. Mind if I pick your brain a bit?

How long of a burn can you get out of the PR36 with 20-30 pounds of plain charcoal and is it easy to maintain temp?


----------



## geerock (Jan 31, 2011)

I see on their site that they suggest you not do ribs on the model you are looking at.  Damn, if you can't do ribs I'd definitely look elsewhere.  Also, the capacity seems small for the price.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## cabin fever (Jan 31, 2011)

geerock said:


> I see on their site that they suggest you not do ribs on the model you are looking at.




I noticed that as well. I'm hoping nepas will chime back in and shed a little light on the PR36 in general.


----------



## seriousbbqs (Feb 15, 2011)

geerock said:


> I see on their site that they suggest you not do ribs on the model you are looking at.  Damn, if you can't do ribs I'd definitely look elsewhere.  Also, the capacity seems small for the price.  Just my humble opinion.


When we suggest grilling ribs on the PR36 instead of smoking them, that is a general statement, aimed mostly to beginners. It's just harder to make perfect smoked ribs because you get more direct heat on the PR36 than on an offset smoker, such as the SQ36 Smoker.

I personally own the SQ36 and love it. With the optional grill pan, I can grill or smoke low and slow. I can easily make outrageous ribs or pork butts, low and slow.

The downside to the Meadow Creek smokers is that they are not cheap. This is because of the heavy duty craftsmanship, good quality, and unique features. But they are certainly not for everyone.


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 28, 2011)

SeriousBBQs,

Do you have any experience smoking with a PR36? I'm not new to smoking, but I've never cooked on anything the size of the PR36. I know it's the smallest of Meadow Creek's pig cooker line, but I've only ever owned small offsets and electric smokers. I'm just not a fan of offsets in general and that's why the PR36 caught my eye. There just doesn't seem to be that much information available about them.


----------



## smokinbrent (Mar 1, 2011)

Ouch... and I though my Traeger was price.. looks like a good one tho!


----------



## barefoottwo (Mar 1, 2011)

I looked at these grills in Southern Ohio and they are very nice and well built and I came very close to buying the SQ36 but it was a bit expensive. They are very nice!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2011)

I just moved my PR36 from the garage to the patio. Soon i will show you what it can do.

I'm doing a little upgrade to my PR36 slide out.


----------



## cabin fever (Mar 1, 2011)

Nepas,

I can't wait to hear more. Are you installing a guru?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 2, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Nepas,
> 
> I can't wait to hear more. Are you installing a guru?




I have a pitmasterIQ i'm going to put on it.

http://pitmasteriq.com/


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it sure looks like a well built grill, but how does it smoke?


----------



## flbobecu (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow - 40lbs of charcoal to smoke for 8-10 hours? That's an awful lot. In fact, more than even the WSM, which can be some-what of a fuel hog. 

Maybe that's a typo or something.


----------



## cabin fever (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if the PR36 used 40 pounds of charcoal for an 8-12 hour cook. To me that beats needing to add fresh coals/wood every 45 minutes and tending a fire.


----------



## flbobecu (Mar 3, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I wouldn't mind if the PR36 used 40 pounds of charcoal for an 8-12 hour cook. To me that beats needing to add fresh coals/wood every 45 minutes and tending a fire.




What!?

I guess I'm spoiled with my cooker.. Roughly the same size (450sq in), and 8lbs would last me 24-36 hours easy, of continuous cooking. 

Rarely, do I add fresh lump more than once a week, and often I cook 4-5 times a week on it. Occasionally more. 

Heck, the 20lb bag of Mali's I just bought, will probably last me 3 weeks.


----------



## bobh127 (Mar 3, 2011)

Not to make anyone jealous or anything, but my ceramic will go 20 + hours smoking pork butts at 210F on 8-10 pounds of lump. I tried once to see how long it would go before burning out, and it took me 24 hours. YUM was that butt good!


----------



## flbobecu (Mar 3, 2011)

BobH127 said:


> Not to make anyone jealous or anything, but my ceramic will go 20 + hours smoking pork butts at 210F on 8-10 pounds of lump. I tried once to see how long it would go before burning out, and it took me 24 hours. YUM was that butt good!




Bob, that's the type of smoker I mentioned - guess I, and users of it, are just spoiled at the efficiency, and ability to turn out some good 'que.


----------



## cabin fever (Mar 3, 2011)

You people with your insane cook times using small amounts of fuel. Shame on you!


----------



## flbobecu (Mar 3, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> You people with your insane cook times using small amounts of fuel. Shame on you!




There isn't anything stopping you, from getting one, and joining the "club". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well, except maybe your S.O. - sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness.


----------



## bossk4hire (Mar 15, 2012)

I also have the PR36 with the slideout tray..... I LOVE IT!!!!! I get about 6 hours (at 220-250) on a half bag of charcoal (but you can fit so much MORE MEAT ON THIS THING than the WSM and other smokers)
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
. I know it says not to "smoke ribs" but I have done it very sucessfully when using the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 method. I found the trick with the PR36 is you have to angle the "breather v-bar" in from corner to corner to get a good air pull. I fit over 40 pounds of boston butts on it this summer for a cook out and it turned out AWSOME!! I don't use any of the guru things (well not yet). I used it a few nights ago to direct grill on by putting the charcoal on the drip pan right under my chicken and it worked great. I have also used it to "broast" chicken by putting the charcoal in the bottom tray and removing the drip tray. I have not tried a pif on it but it says you can put a 40 pounder on it. My next thing for it will be the second tier rack!!!! 

I LOVE THIS SMOKER/GRILL!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2012)

I aint never had to use 40 lbs of lump in my MC.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119065/meadow-creek-pr36-ribs


----------



## bossk4hire (Mar 16, 2012)

A 40 pound bag of charcoal will last me a good two full 12 hour sessions of smoking if not more.


----------



## mgflyfish (Jul 23, 2016)

Nepas--looking to smoke about 60# of brisket on my PR60--looking to maintain 225 for a min. of 24 hrs--would like a cushion of at least another 4 hrs as I plan on adding in for the last 4-6 hrs 30# of brined game hens--My question is on fuel--as no "easy way f adding or feeding more fuel during the cook--so one--how much? mead creek says 100# of charcoal will get you 12 hr of cook time at 300# for a whole pig--so I'm thinking 80#  should be ample? also i am a  bit worried as to smoke quality--do i mix in wood==lump charcoal etc? do i fire 80# all at once for light both ends and then let her come up to temp? and so on-- i don't have the tim for money to do a trial run so i'm looking to others who've been there, done that--many thanks

mg in pdx


----------

